# THANK YOU!!!!



## camcuber (Nov 3, 2010)

First: I am sorry if I posted this in the wrong section (i'm a forum noob) I just posted it here because it related to my store.

I would really like to thank anyone that has purchased from www.speedcubeshop.com! Even if you order was $5.00 I would like to thank you from the bottom of my heart because I am using the proceeds to help save for college and for a car and since I am getting closer to a car I just thought about how I should take the short time it took me to write this just to thank anyone that has bought from me because it truly is a huge help! 

Thanks!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 3, 2010)

So far, I have only bought from you.
Sweet.


----------



## teller (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you, sir, for making the cubes available!


----------



## EricReese (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow I didn't know tthis. I'll switch over to your shop now


----------



## radmin (Nov 3, 2010)

You are welcome. Thanks for getting me my cubes so fast!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 3, 2010)

I love you too.


----------



## SlapShot (Nov 3, 2010)

You're welcome !! 

I'm enjoying the new Feng V I just received yesterday.


----------



## Johngasm (Nov 3, 2010)

I didn't know this!
I love your shop keep up the good work.
I think I might just buy something right now...


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 3, 2010)

I love your shop because you ship sooooo quickly


----------



## QU00BER (Nov 3, 2010)

I have made 2 purchases from your store. Great service. Thanks


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 3, 2010)

Your welcome. I've only bought from you once, but hey, it was a pretty large order ($30.00).
Anyway, good luck with your car and college fund. I don't think I have to tell you how good it is that you are already saving up for college.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 3, 2010)

No problem man. YOU deserve the thanks.


----------



## number1failure (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm sorry!! I JUST now made a $50 order on Lightake, and I noticed that you have all the exact items!! I'm planning to start buying from your store, unless there is a HUGE price difference somewhere else. Congrats on running a successful shop, and for the car/college thing, and good luck!


----------



## Tone (Nov 3, 2010)

I was REALLY looking forward to buying the Guhong from your store after having made purchases before and knowing the quality and speedy service, but I just couldn't take it anymore after a few weeks of it being out of stock and ordered from Lightake. Of course I go the next day to find that you have them in stock; that's just my luck. Oh well, next time!


----------



## tertius (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for posting your videos on the V-f. I just purchased it from your store and got the lube option. This will be my first speedcube and I am very excited to get it in!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 5, 2010)

Yep Ive bought from you twice
and plan to do it more times in the future!!


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, you're welcome. 
Good service and high quality cubes is all it takes to be a great store.


----------



## Wassaren (Nov 5, 2010)

I Would have made an order but you dont havr mini Marus


----------



## n00bcub3r (Jan 1, 2011)

Your welcome i just bought an FII from your shop and its uber beastly. TY


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 1, 2011)

Every cube I got from you shop (except the A-I which is my fault) has been awesome. And yes, you have extremely fast shipping. Thx Cameran/Cameryn/etc.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Every cube I got from you shop (except the A-I which is my fault) has been awesome. And yes, you have extremely fast shipping. Thx Cameran/Cameryn/etc.


 
Cameron*


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 1, 2011)

I got a mf8 II megaminx from your shop that it just arrived 2 days ago. I'm glad I could find it at your store (it wasn't on lightake or anywhere else I searched), and it's totally awesome. Thanks for it! I'll also probably be buying more things from your store in the future.

edit: I didn't notice that this isn't a new thread. :/


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 1, 2011)

Your shop is awsome and I loooove the shipping!


----------



## Innocence (Jan 2, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> I got a mf8 II megaminx from your shop that it just arrived 2 days ago. I'm glad I could find it at your store (it wasn't on lightake or anywhere else I searched), and it's totally awesome. Thanks for it! I'll also probably be buying more things from your store in the future.
> 
> edit: I didn't notice that this isn't a new thread. :/


 
Does it matter? Our thanks to this guy are undying. This thread can be a symbol of our everlasting gratitude. Soon, the relatively obscure religion of Cambrownism shall be recognised, and we shall feast on the antelopes and 'Alpha 5's that he provides.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 2, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Cameron*


 
watta fail on my part...


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 2, 2011)

Innocence said:


> Does it matter? Our thanks to this guy are undying. This thread can be a symbol of our everlasting gratitude. Soon, the relatively obscure religion of Cambrownism shall be recognised, and we shall feast on the antelopes and 'Alpha 5's that he provides.


 
Of course, but since Cameron didn't make this thread recently he may not check for new posts.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 2, 2011)

Are you gonna stock X-cubes soon?


----------



## camcuber (Feb 14, 2011)

I just wanted to come back and say THANKS AGAIN to all of my amazing customers! Because of all of my customers and family and friends I was able to have an amazing birthday! It is really nice to know that all of my work and the support of my customers is going to be able to help me hopefully get into a good business school and that I am able to occasionally treat myself a little  thanks again!


----------



## Hexi (Feb 14, 2011)

R u going to stock V-cubes 2x2?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 18, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Are you gonna stock X-cubes soon?


 


Hexi said:


> R u going to stock V-cubes 2x2?


 
This isn't the place to ask about when products will be stocked in.
Go through camcuber's started threads and find his store thread.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 18, 2011)

camcuber said:


> I just wanted to come back and say THANKS AGAIN to all of my amazing customers! Because of all of my customers and family and friends I was able to have an amazing birthday! It is really nice to know that all of my work and the support of my customers is going to be able to help me hopefully get into a good business school and that I am able to occasionally treat myself a little  thanks again!



Dang. It's amazing to know that you're doing great because of your shop. To be able to afford a car, a respectable business school, etc.....that's powerful.
Keep doing you Cameron and best of luck to you!


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 18, 2011)

Your shop's amazing, a great service!


----------

